# TFL looking to ban ride sharing.



## Noentry

TFL are looking into ride sharing using Sat Nav dependably attributes and user reliability on safety.
I can see a future ban on ride sharing.
Recent story soon to be released by the associated press showed an investigation into 20 Uber, Bolt ,Ola, Free Now, Gett. All 20 trips showed every driver whilst in motion, touching his phone before, during and after each and every trip.


----------



## perseuskasa

Noentry said:


> TFL are looking into ride sharing using Sat Nav dependably attributes and user reliability on safety.
> I can see a future ban on ride sharing.
> Recent story soon to be released by the associated press showed an investigation into 20 Uber, Bolt ,Ola, Free Now, Gett. All 20 trips showed every driver whilst in motion, touching his phone before, during and after each and every trip.


What a SHOCK😳😳😳😳and mean while I see people eating, smoking, fighting, Fooking and so ON. 😂😂😂🙃


----------



## Dubs666

Noentry said:


> TFL are looking into ride sharing using Sat Nav dependably attributes and user reliability on safety.
> I can see a future ban on ride sharing.
> Recent story soon to be released by the associated press showed an investigation into 20 Uber, Bolt ,Ola, Free Now, Gett. All 20 trips showed every driver whilst in motion, touching his phone before, during and after each and every trip.


we are allowed to touch phone if in a holder , as long as vehicle under control


----------



## kdyrpr

perseuskasa said:


> What a SHOCK😳😳😳😳and mean while I see people eating, smoking, fighting, Fooking and so ON. 😂😂😂🙃


Yeah, and when there were pushbutton radios and tape players and cassettes. Changing CDS, I was constantly DISTRACTED. OK.


----------



## Noentry

Dubs666 said:


> we are allowed to touch phone if in a holder , as long as vehicle under control


No you can’t.


----------



## Dubs666

Noentry said:


> No you can’t.


the amount of police Iv had in my car and they ain’t said f all , so yes I can


----------



## kdyrpr

So, what's the difference in touching all of the options on dash displays?? Same thing. Some cars look like a laptop is mounted on them.


----------

